# RT to Paramedic?



## Wildercase (Aug 8, 2012)

I am looking for any Paramedic bridge programs that accept RT's?  I am currently a FFI and EMT-B, and halfway through my RT program.  I would like to be able to bridge to medic once I'm done with RT school.  

Any ideas??

Thanks!!


----------



## NYMedic828 (Aug 8, 2012)

Isn't RT a degree program with higher pay?

Unless your heart is really in EMS I don't see why you would take a step down.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Aug 8, 2012)

*re*

Check with your state regulations to see if RRT qualifies you to challenge it.  It's highly unlikely you will find a bridge for it.  

We had a RRT in your last Paramedic cycle that grew bored of RT work 2 years after getting his.  He was going FireMedic instead also.


----------

